# Tilt Trim Motor has Gremlins (2020 Yamaha 40 horse 4 stroke)



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I had the same thing happen on a Yamaha f115. The tilt switch on the side of the motor was shorted, causing the motor to trim up. I seem to recall being able to unplug that switch and still have the throttle trim switch work until I was able to replace the bad switch.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Thank you for the tip. I want to take it out this weekend - but can only imagine the fun of it trimming up while I am running to and fro.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Trim and tilt switches can occasionally be problematic on any make or model of motor… To complicate matters it might be your wiring - and not the switch or the motor…. The first thing I’d do is contact your dealer and ask for a tech to walk you through how to turn it off - then back on to be able use the motor until you can get it in for service…

Remember as well that a trim motor left on - can burn out as well. If all else fails you can always dis-connect your battery if needed.

“Aren’t boats fun?”


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

Shorted switch's or shorted relays can do it. Try wiggling some of the related wires to see if you can duplicate the problem. I always keep my batteries off when the boats are stored.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> Trim and tilt switches can occasionally be problematic on any make or model of motor… To complicate matters it might be your wiring - and not the switch or the motor…. The first thing I’d do is contact your dealer and ask for a tech to walk you through how to turn it off - then back on to be able use the motor until you can get it in for service…
> 
> Remember as well that a trim motor left on - can burn out as well. If all else fails you can always dis-connect your battery if needed.
> 
> “Aren’t boats fun?”


While my wife is not happy about the garage now having a nice gaping hole in the wall... I am MUCH more worried about the trim motor burning up.
The time in the summer when it happened w my buddy- it had been running for over 5 min due to the issue.
I have no idea how long it did it the first time last week- but the second time I was able to disconnect it after about 2 min.

While it still works as of now- I am sure it was aged. I appreciate all the insight. Call to the dealer is next.


----------

